# Aquascaping styles?



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

One of our own wrote it up best:
http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/art-of-aquascaping-which-style-fits-you/

I think most of us are the Collectoritis Style .


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.aquatic-eden.com also has a pretty good writeup.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Perfect this exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

ukamikazu said:


> One of our own wrote it up best:
> http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/art-of-aquascaping-which-style-fits-you/
> 
> I think most of us are the Collectoritis Style .


I would agree with you on this one lol. Eden Mardel made the statement to me last night. "you need another tank, you have so many plats its a wonder that the fish can swim."


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

That is the great thing I like about our hobby. We can approach the planted aquarium hobby in so many different ways. There are many aquascaping styles that are developed in our hobby that if we ever get sick of one style, we can always change to a different one. If we fail at one, we can always resort back to the collectoritis style to experiment and focus on growing plants better. 

I was just telling myself the other day that I may need to end up getting another aquarium to experiment with more species of plants that will be used for aquascaping >_<.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

ukamikazu said:


> One of our own wrote it up best:
> http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/art-of-aquascaping-which-style-fits-you/
> 
> I think most of us are the Collectoritis Style .


uhhhhh...I think the domain has changed....lol


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Coldwater King said:


> uhhhhh...I think the domain has changed....lol



"Sweet Line"... Maybe they are just one on one aquascape advisers to help make your scape sweet!?


----------

